# Road Biking: Convince Me



## severine (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd been toying with the idea of picking up a road bike... It's not always easy to get childcare so I can drive to the trail and get into the woods. But I did get up early quite a few times last summer and ride the roads from my house--on the mountain bike. Thinking that since it's more likely I'll be able to get rides in that way, maybe I should have the right tool for the job.

I don't know though... Do I want to spend the money? I kind of had my heart set on the iPad 2 instead.  

My budget is very low... no more than $600, which won't get me much of a bike but it would be more suited to road riding than my Specialized Hardtail...

Convince me!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 6, 2011)

If you want to do it for fitness, I will say that I lost 20lbs last year getting back into road biking.  You'll certainly enjoy riding paved roads on a road bike much more than a mountain bike, I would imagine.

I always pedal right out the door (excepting group rides though sometimes I'll ride to the start location if it is a short ride) so you're definitely more likely to get more days in if you find driving to a trail head is difficult. You can get in a full ride in the time of round trip driving.

Hope you don't mind speed. When S got her first road bike (having only been on rec bikes before), I think it was a little intimidating for her.

Given the Mr. Green emoticon in the subject line, I wonder if you really need convincing or if you are fishing for the MTB crowd to pull you back from the dark side? :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2011)

Just get a pair of road tires for it and the ipad


----------



## severine (Mar 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Just get a pair of road tires for it and the ipad


I like your thinking! :beer:

I definitely want one... but I'm afraid I'll get it and I won't use it. Sort of like my gym membership. I hate getting up super early but that's the easiest time to get exercise in--before B goes to work. Clocks will be changing next weekend so it'll be a little easier to get up earlier.

Luckily, I still had my big chain ring on my mountain bike. But would top out pretty fast. I think my fastest was 28 mph, according to the GPS, and that freaked me out a bit when I realized it. Speed is scary. But kind of cool, too.


----------



## marcski (Mar 6, 2011)

I love my road bike.  I have been in the best shape of my life since I bought it about 5 years ago. I have come to really love road biking....and before this bike its something I hadn't done in like 20+ years.  (had only been Mtn biking during those yrs).  The speed, feel of a smooth road, climbing........the mental aspects of the physical challenges and pushing myself in order to get faster and stronger is something I have come to crave in my life.  

Here's an idea try and borrow someone's or demo/rent one a few times and see if you like it before taking the splurge....

Also think about where you'd ride....quiet roads ...near your house....good shoulders, etc.  I tend to enjoy riding alone or with just one or two others as opposed to large groups. Lots of variables.


----------



## severine (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't know anyone I could borrow one from, but that's a good suggestion. Maybe I'll go talk to the guys at Suburban Sports and see what they have to say. I think they do demos or something there. Though it's kind of slim pickins with my budget...

I don't like stopping a lot so the ride from my house is basically about 1.5 miles of residential roads then a state highway where the speed limit is 45mph (and people go 60mph). The other direction would be the same. Most likely by myself. Don't know anyone in the area to ride with and my decision to ride is often last minute.


----------



## severine (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess where I'm going with this is that if I can get the job done with the mountain bike, should I even bother investing in a cheap road bike anyway? It's not like I can get something substantial so maybe just getting some road tires like o3jeff suggested will do the trick, making it a little more pleasant anyway.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 7, 2011)

Bikes Direct has some pretty nice road bikes for under $600. http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/road_bikes.htm
There's even one with a carbon fork and full Tiagra group for $549.00. You couldn't buy the components for that! An equivalent Trek at a bike shop would go for about $1100. 
Some people have great experience with Bikes Direct others not. It does help if you or a friend are handy making small adjustments etc.

If you still use your mountain bike off road I think a second wheelset with road tires mounted for your existing mountain bike might be the cheapest way to enjoy the road more. You can pick up a wheelset for less than $200. With tires you're ready to go for $200-$300. 
Or look for a used road bike. Last year I sold a perfectly functioning road bike for $120. Yes it was 1992 technology but it worked perfectly.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> Bikes Direct has some pretty nice road bikes for under $600. http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/road_bikes.htm
> There's even one with a carbon fork and full Tiagra group for $549.00. You couldn't buy the components for that! An equivalent Trek at a bike shop would go for about $1100.
> Some people have great experience with Bikes Direct others not. It does help if you or a friend are handy making small adjustments etc.
> 
> ...



Yeah, she has a friend who is okay with adjustments.  Not convinced on Bikes Direct though, might be worth looking into.  Used is a good option.  My problem is, while I know a fair amount about MTB, I know nothing about road bikes.  I wouldn't really know what I was looking at on a used road bike, nor do I really know anything about fit.

The second wheelset isn't all that appealing to me since she has rim brakes on her MTB.  I don't want to be futzing with readjusting the brakes every time we switch wheels.


----------



## ts01 (Mar 7, 2011)

Short answer: DO IT.  A lot of crossover fun between skiing and roadbiking, and the ease of going out your front door can't be beat.  

Long answer: With $600 and a little patience you can get a really nice road bike if you watch your local Craigslist.  I'd suggest reading up a bit here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=98 .  And then figure out your fit parameters here using the online fit calculator here: http://www.wrenchscience.com/.  It is not that complicated though bike nerds can out-nerd ski nerds any day.  If you like biking, great; if not, then sell it next year and take a modest loss if any.  

Even more than ski tech, bike tech goes through fads and model year "upgrades" that are meaningless to most riders.  With your budget you'd have much more fun on a 10-y/o mid to high level performance bike than you would on new gear, and you'd probably have $$ left over for shoes, shorts, and helmet (the real essentials).  Don't worry too much about frame material -- IMHO the aluminum frame/carbon fork combo on most budget bikes these days rides great -- nor should you really care that much about name brands, there are just a couple of factories that pump out similar quality bikes with different paint jobs -- and Shimano 105 level components are cheap and reliable as is the competing group from SRAM (though that's going to be mostly on newer bikes).  Depreciation is your friend -- I've bought a couple of really nice road bikes for myself and family or friends, spending $300 - $500 on bikes that were in the $1500-2000 range new.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 7, 2011)

I put slicks on my old mountain bike and use that on the road, but for me, its a second rate thing to do when I can't mountain bike (time or trail conditions). It is a great way to get a workout and it really is fun. 

I would bet that a road bike would make it even more efficient, but slicks pumped up to 60 PSI offer a ton less resistance than mountain bike tires. That said, if you think about it, if you are riding purely for fitness and only by yourself (like I do) why do you need lower rolling resistance? You don't need to keep up to anyone, you just need a workout. More efficiency means you cover more ground in less time, not a better workout. If you never ride on slicks you don't know what you're missing (I didn't for years). 

My wife has been riding a similarly set up mountain bike and is about to buy a road bike - she is buying one at a bike shop though, so she gets a professional fit - you can certainly use a calculator to give you a good idea of frame size, keep in mind that because you are spending a lot more time sitting when you're on a road bike, the fit is way more important on a road bike than a mountain bike.


----------



## severine (Mar 7, 2011)

Jisch said:


> I would bet that a road bike would make it even more efficient, but slicks pumped up to 60 PSI offer a ton less resistance than mountain bike tires. That said, if you think about it, if you are riding purely for fitness and only by yourself (like I do) why do you need lower rolling resistance? You don't need to keep up to anyone, you just need a workout. More efficiency means you cover more ground in less time, not a better workout. If you never ride on slicks you don't know what you're missing (I didn't for years).


Excellent point. If I'm not looking to ride with groups or do any races, it probably doesn't matter in the long run if I'm on a MTB or something else, as long as I'm comfortable enough for what I'm doing. Maybe I'll wait and see how it goes on my MTB again before making any decisions. Been too many months to recall exactly.


----------



## marcski (Mar 7, 2011)

severine said:


> Excellent point. If I'm not looking to ride with groups or do any races, it probably doesn't matter in the long run if I'm on a MTB or something else, as long as I'm comfortable enough for what I'm doing. Maybe I'll wait and see how it goes on my MTB again before making any decisions. Been too many months to recall exactly.



Yes, you can...it will work...but it's akin to using a big stiff GS race ski to ski the bumps.  The right tool for the job will certainly make it easier and more enjoyable.  Plus, speed is cool....and fat tires, smooth or not just have more drag.    (Plus...the aerodynamic seating position of a road frame).  It depends on what you want to do really. How much you want to try. I think an investment of an extra 400 bills now...(600 cost of new bike - 200 for new slick wheels) will do a big difference. You can still hop on your mtn bike..but having a "real" road bike will really make it that much better, IMHO.  Lots of good ideas of how to find a good 2nd hand bike in this thread....


----------



## john1200c (Mar 7, 2011)

I bought a road bike last year for fitness. My theory was more speed=more miles=more scenery = less boredom = more fitness.  It worked...


----------



## Jisch (Mar 7, 2011)

john1200c said:


> I bought a road bike last year for fitness. My theory was more speed=more miles=more scenery = less boredom = more fitness.  It worked...



That's the theory we are banking on with my wife's new road bike purchase.


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2011)

FWIW I took my mountain bike with "city tires" on a few 25-milers and a 50-miler with my son last summer.  I'm sure that a road bike would have been easier but with the smooth tires the mountain bike wasn't too bad.  I rarely use my mountain bike for its intended purpose so I just swapped out the tires (and tubes) that were originally on the bike.


----------



## andyaxa (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a CX bike from Bikes Direct and love it. Slicks for road and triathlon. Knobbies for CX and trail riding (nothing technical).


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 7, 2011)

andyaxa said:


> I have a CX bike from Bikes Direct and love it. Slicks for road and triathlon. Knobbies for CX and trail riding (nothing technical).



I love my road bikes but If I had to own just one bike a Cyclocross bike would be it. I put fenders on mine and use it to extend the season. I rode it Saturday on lots of sandy and wet roads and didn't get splashed at all. Great for touring or for forest roads too.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2011)

get a hybrid crossover


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, she has a friend who is okay with adjustments.  Not convinced on Bikes Direct though, might be worth looking into.


I got my bike from BD and it has been great. The bikes are legit (though I suspect the really cheap ones you get what you pay for). You just are rolling the dice on fit. If you know your size and geo preferences, BD is a good deal. Just depends how comfortable you are with buying a bike without riding it first and the associated risks of not matching up the geo with your body's needs.

:beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 7, 2011)

andyaxa said:


> I have a CX bike from Bikes Direct and love it. Slicks for road and triathlon. Knobbies for CX and trail riding (nothing technical).





mlctvt said:


> I love my road bikes but If I had to own just one bike a Cyclocross bike would be it. I put fenders on mine and use it to extend the season. I rode it Saturday on lots of sandy and wet roads and didn't get splashed at all. Great for touring or for forest roads too.


I keep debating getting a CX bike. Both for actually doing CX races but also for doing off road stuff like mellow single track. Lots of it around here.

I was going to make the recommendation but I don't think it really works. Sev already has a mountain bike and is considering something to make road more enjoyable. You start adding in slicks for the road when the intent was a road bike and it doesn't really seem like the way to go. Swapping out tires all the time, eh. Seems kinda a hassle. Cheaper for sure, though.


----------



## severine (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, there's no point in getting something that does what my mountain bike already does. Also why I'm not looking at hybrids. I figure that if I go with a road bike, then at least I can get up some more speed on those state highways, with gearing better suited to this use than that of the mountain bike. My concern is that the lower end road bikes have less gears available though. Is it really an advantage in the end?

Checking out craigslist. No hugely great deals on there right now in the area that I can tell, though there is a 2010 Jamis Venutra Sport Femme for $450 OBO. Guess the original MSRP was $650? It might be too small though.

Still mulling it over. Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## Jisch (Mar 7, 2011)

We bought a 29er MTB from BD, the deal was too good to be true, but its proven to be a solid bike, no issues.


----------



## ts01 (Mar 7, 2011)

severine said:


> Yeah, there's no point in getting something that does what my mountain bike already does. Also why I'm not looking at hybrids. I figure that if I go with a road bike, then at least I can get up some more speed on those state highways, with gearing better suited to this use than that of the mountain bike. My concern is that the lower end road bikes have less gears available though. Is it really an advantage in the end?
> 
> Checking out craigslist. No hugely great deals on there right now in the area that I can tell, though there is a 2010 Jamis Venutra Sport Femme for $450 OBO. Guess the original MSRP was $650? It might be too small though.
> 
> Still mulling it over. Thanks for all your advice!




Patience, grasshopper ... Craigslist will come through - or sort by zip on eBay or here: http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/index.php (some reasonably priced older stuff mixed in with the exotics).

You're right about hybrids, worst of both worlds.   And listen to the people saying faster is fun and it will get you on the bike more.  If this was a birdwatching or chess forum, not relevant, but you are a skier, so I assume you enjoy the whole moving-through-space thing.  So yes, a road bike.

About gearing - "more gears" is not better. It's the range of gearing, and the intervals ("steps") between gears, that make a bike easier or harder.  That's determined by the number and size of cogs on the rear cassette (i.e., the freewheel on the rear hub) and the number and size of the chainrings on the crank.  Probably good info on the beginner forum that I linked to earlier on roadbikereview or if you really want to geek out, read the "Gear Theory article here: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/articles.html.  (Tons of good info on that site, and also check out the "bicycle glossary" on that page if any terminology throws you.)  IMHO unless you're riding uphill in the Rockies with a fully loaded bike, no need for a triple crankset up front.  If you can get a "compact double" crankset up front (i.e., 50/36 instead of 53/39) then you'll have a huge range of usable gears with any standard rear cassette (usually in the 12-23 or 12-25 range).  It's the "triple" up front that gives you "more gears", since you'll theoretically have 27 gears (3x9) or 30 (3x10).  But that adds complexity and weight with no meaningful gain in utility for your intended use.  The only thing to avoid is a rear cassette with only smaller cogs (e.g., 11-21) that's only for strong racers - but that's unlikely to be found on anything in your price range.


----------



## marcski (Mar 7, 2011)

My buddy also got a nice monocoque carbon frame with a full SRAM gruppo for less $ than you could find the components alone for.  He is also very happy with it.  They have lots of nice bikes in your range.  Also don't get so hung up on components...tiagra or 105 will do you just fine.


----------



## severine (Mar 7, 2011)

Hard to get hung up on something I know nothing about.  

Tried that fit system on Wrench Science so I at least know what geometry to be looking at. (And that Craigslist bike is too small..) Doesn't seem to jive with what my height would indicate on sizing charts, but it does make sense with my mountain bike sizing issues (in that, the shop put me on a smaller bike than I probably should be on).

I wish I were more technically-minded. Would make it a little easier to research all this since I have no one local to refer to.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 8, 2011)

World of difference between a MTB with slicks and a road bike. It's like putting slicks on a truck vs a sports car. The geometry and weight of a road bike makes it much more nimble, which makes a huge difference in how much fun it is. Even if you could get the MTB efficiency to match a road bike, the handling characteristics makes it worth it on its own.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 8, 2011)

severine said:


> Checking out craigslist. No hugely great deals on there right now in the area that I can tell, though there is a 2010 Jamis Venutra Sport Femme for $450 OBO. Guess the original MSRP was $650? It might be too small though.
> 
> Still mulling it over. Thanks for all your advice!



Bicycling magazine rated the Jamis Ventura COMP the number 1 "entry level" road bike in their current 2011 buyers guide. The MSRP for the comp though is $950. All of their recommended entry level bikes are in the $900-1200 range. Alhough there are usually lower end versions avaiable that are built on the same frame with less expensive components that should give similar performance.  

 I asked my wife if she'd be willing to part with her 1994 OCLV Carbon Trek 5200 but she wants to keep it for a backup bike. It sold new for $2100 but the value today would probably be in the $500-600 range. New similar versions today are over $3000. 

I'd keep checking Craigs List, there should be lots more listed in the next month or two. Spring is the best time to bike shop.

+1 on the recommendation of road bike review , here's a link to the road bike reviews http://www.roadbikereview.com/reviewscrx.aspx


----------



## andyaxa (Mar 8, 2011)

Yah, if you already have the MTB and are just interested in the road for your new setup, CX is certainly not needed. It was great for my needs when my MTB was run over and I wanted to get into Tri/CX on a casual level while also doing some trails....but could only lay down cash for one bike.

I would still, however, take look at BD. We've purchased three bikes from them and know a handful of others who have had good experiences as well. Google them and check out the various cycling forums....you'll see the subject elicits responses much like helmet/no helmet thread. Choose for yourself. We have had good experiences, but we are also the types who shop at Level 9 and Sierra Trading.


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2011)

I have no problem buying from discounters, trust me. I don't pay full price for sports equipment--no reason to.

Been investigating a few of the bikes at BD... We'll see.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 8, 2011)

My wife would be buying a road bike from BD, except for the fit part. 

Despite using the wrenchsciences fit chart, we have worked forever to get her comfortable on her MTB, I honestly want someone else to deal with that on her road bike. This is compounded by the fact that I don't have any road bike parts (stems etc) sitting around like I do MTB parts. She's going out today to a few LBS to talk to them about fitting process and the ability to come back and swapping parts if she doesn't like something. 

John


----------



## mondeo (Mar 8, 2011)

Jisch said:


> My wife would be buying a road bike from BD, except for the fit part.
> 
> Despite using the wrenchsciences fit chart, we have worked forever to get her comfortable on her MTB, I honestly want someone else to deal with that on her road bike. This is compounded by the fact that I don't have any road bike parts (stems etc) sitting around like I do MTB parts. She's going out today to a few LBS to talk to them about fitting process and the ability to come back and swapping parts if she doesn't like something.
> 
> John


Fit and ability to road test is what would keep me from buying online. While any bike will be miles ahead of a MTB, there are distinct differences in handling qualities between brands.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2011)

Jisch said:


> My wife would be buying a road bike from BD, except for the fit part.
> 
> Despite using the wrenchsciences fit chart, we have worked forever to get her comfortable on her MTB, I honestly want someone else to deal with that on her road bike. This is compounded by the fact that I don't have any road bike parts (stems etc) sitting around like I do MTB parts. She's going out today to a few LBS to talk to them about fitting process and the ability to come back and swapping parts if she doesn't like something.
> 
> John



That's my biggest worry as well.


----------



## andyaxa (Mar 8, 2011)

Agreed. If you want someone to fit you, the LBS is the way to go, just like boots. 

I guess my point is more along the lines of... if someone is thinking of going to Craig's List, they might also consider BD or similar. And sometimes, the problem is you might be at the mercy of proximity to a good fitter and a LBS with stuff in your price range.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I know there will be sticker shock when my wife buys a bike locally, then we compare it to what is on BD. I am going to consider the difference the cost of the fitting and insurance if she needs to swap anything.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree that proper fit is extremely important. 

You guys are from Central CT right? In addition to Suburban Cycle you may want to check out Berlin Bike. They've got a good selection of road bikes with many at discount. 
http://berlinbicycle.com/specials.htm
They have the Specialized Allez sport in many sizes at a good price. At $695.00 it's a little over your price but it may be worth a look?

I bought my Cyclocross bike from them last summer. They're a great shop and do a good fit job too.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 8, 2011)

I've had mixed experiences with Cycling Concepts as well (G-bury, Rocky Hill.) Been pretty good when I bought my bike there and a couple servicings. But I'd like to get my bike back at some point. Took it in in September for a broken spoke, called them after 2-3 weeks at which point they told me Shimano sent the wrong ones, haven't heard a thing since. Didn't really bother me that much (outside of it being irritating from a customer service perspective,) but April is coming up with longer days and ride to work potential.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm in Northern CT (Tolland). My wife is down at the new Pedal Power location - she previously went to Tolland Bike - she liked them but they have very limited stock. I'll update with what she ultimately decides to do.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 8, 2011)

Jisch said:


> I'm in Northern CT (Tolland). My wife is down at the new Pedal Power location - she previously went to Tolland Bike - she liked them but they have very limited stock. I'll update with what she ultimately decides to do.


Ooh, a Pedal Power in Vernon? Nice, much more convienient than Middletown. Another good shop.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 8, 2011)

My wife bought a Z85 Felt from Pedal Power Vernon. They did a basic test fit on a few bikes before finding the one that she felt (no pun intended) best about. They have an option for a full on, 3 hour fit session for $150, but they said that because my wife had little/no experience with road bikes, the fine tuning from that fit session would be lost on her. She's psyched, and is already going out for a ride - its working already.


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> You guys are from Central CT right?



NW CT. Berlin is about an hour away.

Still researching. I'm not completely convinced on the merits of a LBS considering I didn't know what the hell I was doing when I got my MTB and they put me on one that's too small (sounds like a boot fitting story...). But I've also not had to return to the LBS during the 5 years I've had my bike for anything either--B does my maintenance just fine.

Just want to get the most I can for my money, if I'm going to spend it.

Maybe I should just get the iPad instead...


----------



## mondeo (Mar 8, 2011)

severine said:


> NW CT. Berlin is about an hour away.
> 
> Still researching. I'm not completely convinced on the merits of a LBS considering I didn't know what the hell I was doing when I got my MTB and they put me on one that's too small (sounds like a boot fitting story...). But I've also not had to return to the LBS during the 5 years I've had my bike for anything either--B does my maintenance just fine.
> 
> ...


It's a lot easier to get good test rides on road bikes than mountain bikes. They should have a loop set out, giving you a fairly good feel for the bike. MTB, well, that's just a ride around a parking lot trying to find pot holes and curbs.

And if they put you on too small of a MTB - maybe it was the specific LBS?


----------



## marcski (Mar 8, 2011)

A well-tuned road bike should need very, very little maintenance.


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2011)

mondeo said:


> It's a lot easier to get good test rides on road bikes than mountain bikes. They should have a loop set out, giving you a fairly good feel for the bike. MTB, well, that's just a ride around a parking lot trying to find pot holes and curbs.
> 
> And if they put you on too small of a MTB - maybe it was the specific LBS?



Just like the beginner demoing skis, how the heck will I know what works and what doesn't? As long as I'm not in pain? How would I know that in the length of a test ride? My feet & nether regions go numb on longer road rides with my MTB, which I'm assuming could be a fit problem, but maybe it's just a me problem--so how would I know that wouldn't happen too on a longer ride with the new road bike? 

Ultimately, you're all saying I should try to get the best bike I can for my money. Not exactly an easy task on Craigslist since I have no clue about the bikes--a lot of research would be required, and a lot of time spent that I don't exactly have with 2 kids, being in school full-time, and the other life requirements I have. The LBS, another option, is unlikely to have as good of a deal as I could get online, and therefore lower end components, etc. But is that entirely bad? My MTB was a new leftover purchased for $350. No upgrades to it other than I changed the saddle out last summer because of the numbing issue (yay me, I changed it myself!) and the addition clipless pedals. So if that's the case, who's to say some cheap road bike wouldn't just do the trick for me as well? Although should I even be touting that deal since, even though I've ridden that bike on and off for 5 years, it's not exactly the right fit. Regardless, I definitely cannot throw more money at this project.

No matter what, I have hills. It's part of living where I live--they even have a charity ride every year named after it: The Tour of the Litchfield Hills. So yeah, I don't want to get into something I can't get up a hill. But then again, if I can't get up, isn't that encouragement to increase fitness so I can--and therefore more of a workout than something that effortlessly does the job?

In other words, you have successfully muddled me up by overthinking the situation. I think I need a beer...


----------



## andyaxa (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, we've done an excellent job of convincing! 

I am going to offer one line of action...the Bikes Direct route...and no, I am not a schill, but it worked for us.

-I'm not sure a bike fit is something that is 100% necessary here (others might disagree, but for the sake of this one option, let's assume you can do fine going by the standard sizing charts and then saddle adjustments, height and lateral, and possibly stem adjustments with provided spacers)
-Do you have a friend or anyone who can help you assemble front wheel, brakes stem, etc? It's pretty straight forward but does require a little mechanical ability and if you have been around bikes will be much easier.
-Looking at the BD road bike page....start at the top with the Sora/Acera options and work your way down.The main difference is the components, fork and wheels. Even at the Sora/Tiagra level you will get reliable, smooth shifting components. As you go up in quality, those points are just fine tuned. If you can swing all Sora or Sora/Tiagra, I'd start there, but if nothing is in your budget, drop down a notch.
-Pick out a few options that look interesting. People here can look at the specs of each and tell you what advantages/disadvantages are.

I think the only extras you'll need to get on the road are pedals. I think you said you ride clipless on your MTB? If so, get some MTB pedals. I ride the road with MTB shoes. You might lose a wee bit in power transfer as they aren't as stiff, but they are comfier for me.

The saddles are nothing special, but I'd give them a try before you replace. I thought I needed to change mine but gave it about 100 miles and was fine after that.

Just my .02 and one possible course of action


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 9, 2011)

severine said:


> I'd been toying with the idea of picking up a road bike... It's not always easy to get childcare so I can drive to the trail and get into the woods. But I did get up early quite a few times last summer and ride the roads from my house--on the mountain bike. Thinking that since it's more likely I'll be able to get rides in that way, maybe I should have the right tool for the job.
> 
> I don't know though... Do I want to spend the money? I kind of had my heart set on the iPad 2 instead.
> 
> ...



Go to the bike shope a few times.  Look for people your size looking at new high end bikes.  Ask them if they have an old bike they want to sell.  I did it and picked up a 1500 dollar bike for 500 bucks.  

You get to wear those tight shorts which on women are hot.  men not so much.


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2011)

Picked up a 2010 Giant Avail 3 at Suburban Sports tonight. Thanks, everyone! 

ETA: Make that a 2009 Giant Avail 3 that was a leftover...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2011)

severine said:


> Picked up a 2010 Giant Avail 3 at Suburban Sports tonight. Thanks, everyone!



Well Played Sevie !!!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2011)

severine said:


> Picked up a 2010 Giant Avail 3 at Suburban Sports tonight. Thanks, everyone!



Nice, I almost stopped in there tonight, but remembered my credit card cycle hasn't reset it self for the month yet:razz:


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 9, 2011)

severine said:


> Picked up a 2010 Giant Avail 3 at Suburban Sports tonight. Thanks, everyone!



Great choice, I didn't know that Giant made a women's specific frame. This bike should serve you well and with the triple you'll be all set to tackle those Litchfield hills! Congratulations.


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Nice, I almost stopped in there tonight, but remembered my credit card cycle hasn't reset it self for the month yet:razz:


You just got skis...what's next? A road bike for you, too? 



mlctvt said:


> Great choice, I didn't know that Giant made a women's specific frame. This bike should serve you well and with the triple you'll be all set to tackle those Litchfield hills! Congratulations.


I guess it's the same as the Defy 3, just the women's version. I think it's going to work a lot better geometry-wise since I seemed to be kinda wonky as far as the fit charts for the mens/unisex bikes on BD.Just need pedals now... I hate those toe clip pedals. I think we have a spare pair of clipless around here somewhere.







More (a little more artsy) at:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/carrievibert/sets/72157626234546108/


----------



## marcski (Mar 9, 2011)

Great job, Sev!  I told you to look at women's specific frames...and I ride a Giant and still love it after 5 years. 

Enjoy!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats Sev, nice ride!

This has been an interesting thread as I am also thinking about getting a road or CX bike. Would like to get some early morning rides in before work, and road seems easier than MTb for that even though I have an out the door MTB option. Been looking at BD and think I am going to go that route, those prices / specs are just too hard to beat. Also going to check out my LBS and look for some used options


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 10, 2011)

Seeing mtb season is still some time away since the trails are soaked, I was thinking about one, also makes it easier to just get a quick ride in since I  can ride from my door. And since you can wear spandex in public It's a no brainer.


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2011)

It'll definitely be nice to get some miles in even when the trails are soaked (or in my case, just plain in since I can't always find the time to get in the woods, but 40 minutes or so in the morning are possible).

Spandex? Yeah...keep telling yourself that.


----------



## ts01 (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like a fun bike - enjoy.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice! Keep us updated on how you like it and I will do the same with my wife's road bike. If I can't keep up to her on my converted MTB, I may go the BD route shortly... First "team Isch" ride this weekend.


----------



## john1200c (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been riding a Giant OCR 3 for the last 3 or 4 years and I am happy with it.  Had to switch pedals to clipless but that's the only change I have had to make.  Can't wait to get back riding..


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2011)

BD seems like a great option if your measurements fall in line--which is more likely to happen for you guys. There were slim pickins for womens bikes on there and from what I was looking at given the Wrench Science calculator, I was looking at bikes that ultimately, I would not have been able to even stand over them.

If nothing else, I get my 1 year of free adjustments and the security of having tried out the bike first by going to Suburban Sports for it. It wasn't a lengthy test, but at least I could get a feel for it.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 10, 2011)

Sounds exactly like my wife's situation - from my perspective the difference in price is money well spent.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2011)

Jisch said:


> from my perspective the difference in price is money well spent.



Same here.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool. Now go get it all muddy. Oh wait... :razz:


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> And since you can wear spandex in public It's a no brainer.


Here, I found this for you:







Greg said:


> Cool. Now go get it all muddy. Oh wait... :razz:


You're awfully spunky lately!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Congrats Sev, nice ride!
> 
> This has been an interesting thread as I am also thinking about getting a road or CX bike. Would like to get some early morning rides in before work, and road seems easier than MTb for that even though I have an out the door MTB option. Been looking at BD and think I am going to go that route, those prices / specs are just too hard to beat. Also going to check out my LBS and look for some used options





o3jeff said:


> Seeing mtb season is still some time away since the trails are soaked, I was thinking about one, also makes it easier to just get a quick ride in since I  can ride from my door. And since you can wear spandex in public It's a no brainer.



I've been thinking about getting a road bike the last couple of years myself.  Handling her new rig isn't helping to quench that desire.  I NEED to get a functioning MTB first though...


----------



## Jisch (Mar 10, 2011)

*me too!*



bvibert said:


> I've been thinking about getting a road bike the last couple of years myself.  Handling her new rig isn't helping to quench that desire.  I NEED to get a functioning MTB first though...



If you page back in this thread, you see me advocating for a MTB with slicks, now that I see my wife's bike, its making me want a road bike!

look for a MTB spring sale from me - I gotta get rid of some of these old bikes!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2011)

Jisch said:


> If you page back in this thread, you see me advocating for a MTB with slicks, now that I see my wife's bike, its making me want a road bike!



Yeah, I knew handling a road bike would make me want one even more.  It's a good thing I resisted the urge to take one for a spin while I was at the shop last night.. 



Jisch said:


> look for a MTB spring sale from me - I gotta get rid of some of these old bikes!



Got anything good??


----------



## mondeo (Mar 10, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> And since you can wear spandex in public It's a no brainer.


How is this a plus?


----------



## Philpug (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats..I was talked into getting a roadbike too. I can't wait to get on in come spring.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 10, 2011)

*probably too small*



bvibert said:


> Got anything good??



First I ride my bikes, so these are not museum pieces, well maintained, but used for sure.

Titus RX100 (100mm travel front and back) its a custom size, but "large" is closest. Its a super nice bike - I paid $3,200 for it, but its a 2004 and I'd sell for $750, it needs a drivetrain. Hope hubs, avid bb brakes, Marz AM fork, Fox RP23 shock.

Specialized Enduro SL - 2009, its a Large (runs on the small side). Amazing 6"x6" machine, I'm actually not sure I want to sell this yet, I need more time on the Niner RIP to ensure it's a replacement. It has Specialized air fork and shock, while the reviews on their proprietary stuff have been mixed, this bike has been flawless. All new bearings. Hayes Hydro brakes. Hand built Hope wheel in back, specialized in front (to match fork). Price TBD. 

Cannondale Jekyll - 2004(?), its a Medium - 5x5 machine with a Manitou Black coil fork (heavy and light springs included) in front and Fox air can in back. Rim brakes, cheapish wheels. Price: $400

Last is my wife's 2006 Specialized Stumpjumper, its a 5x5 women's specific design, but its red, not all pinky - a guy could ride this without being made fun of :-D. Its a Medium, Fox Float on front and Fox Triad on the back. Shimano wheels, avid BB brakes. Much like the Enduro, not 100% for sale yet, Price TBD.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 10, 2011)

Today is cold and raw outside, I went downstairs for lunch and my wife had just come back from a bike ride. Man that thing is motivating her to ride! I asked her how she liked it and she said she feels like she's riding slow on a fast bike. I'm sure that will change as she gets used to those skinny tires.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2011)

Jisch said:


> First I ride my bikes, so these are not museum pieces, well maintained, but used for sure.
> 
> Titus RX100 (100mm travel front and back) its a custom size, but "large" is closest. Its a super nice bike - I paid $3,200 for it, but its a 2004 and I'd sell for $750, it needs a drivetrain. Hope hubs, avid bb brakes, Marz AM fork, Fox RP23 shock.
> 
> ...



Thanks, but you're right, it all sounds too small to me.  I'm more in the XL plus range.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Thanks, but you're right, it all sounds too small to me.  I'm more in the XL plus range.



B
You looking for a frame to transfer your parts over too, or a complete bike? What's your budget?

Isn't your Spesh HT frame being covered under warranty?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> B
> You looking for a frame to transfer your parts over too, or a complete bike? What's your budget?
> 
> Isn't your Spesh HT frame being covered under warranty?



Don't know what I'm looking for.

Yes, the HT should be covered by warranty.  That doesn't mean I don't want something else too or instead.

Don't know what the budget is, it's getting less and less by the day though, and may be non-existent.  So, it may not really mater.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Don't know what I'm looking for.
> 
> Yes, the HT should be covered by warranty.  That doesn't mean I don't want something else too or instead.
> 
> Don't know what the budget is, it's getting less and less by the day though, and may be non-existent.  So, it may not really mater.



You could always pick up a steel AM HT frame like an OnOne 456 or a Blue Pig. Last season I rode my AM HT for most trail rides, the FS only came out when I knew there would be some Xstuntry involved.


----------



## andyaxa (Mar 11, 2011)

severine said:


> Picked up a 2010 Giant Avail 3 at Suburban Sports tonight. Thanks, everyone!
> 
> ETA: Make that a 2009 Giant Avail 3 that was a leftover...


Nice ride, Sev! Enjoy!


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 11, 2011)

severine said:


> Picked up a 2010 Giant Avail 3 at Suburban Sports tonight. Thanks, everyone!
> 
> ETA: Make that a 2009 Giant Avail 3 that was a leftover...



Wow!! See what I missed while I was wasting my time in Colorado!!


----------



## severine (Mar 11, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Wow!! See what I missed while I was wasting my time in Colorado!!


Yeah, I wanted to wait until you got back but we can't always get over there before you close. At least, not all 4 of us. Something tells me you were doing more than wasting time. 

Now if only this rain would go away...


----------



## Jisch (Mar 11, 2011)

A buddy of mine has a Yeti ASR that he's looking to part with. He's 6' 3". I'm getting details on the bike, but would you be interested in a bike like that? Its 7" of travel and 40lbs or so - it would be a lot of bike for XC stuff.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2011)

Jisch said:


> A buddy of mine has a Yeti ASR that he's looking to part with. He's 6' 3". I'm getting details on the bike, but would you be interested in a bike like that? Its 7" of travel and 40lbs or so - it would be a lot of bike for XC stuff.



Sounds like a beast.  I like burly stuff.  I'm interested to hear more about it at least.

Thanks.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 11, 2011)

ah, just found out its a medium, I can't believe he went for that small of a bike. Nevermind...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2011)

Jisch said:


> ah, just found out its a medium, I can't believe he went for that small of a bike. Nevermind...



Thanks anyway.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 11, 2011)

Jisch said:


> ah, just found out its a medium, I can't believe he went for that small of a bike. Nevermind...



Well it's a free ride / mini DH rig. Those types of bikes ussually don't come in XL sizes as most people like to use a much smaller frame than for normal trail riding. Most people I know with FR/DH bikes ride a size or two down from their normal scoot.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 11, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Well it's a free ride / mini DH rig. Those types of bikes ussually don't come in XL sizes as most people like to use a much smaller frame than for normal trail riding. Most people I know with FR/DH bikes ride a size or two down from their normal scoot.



Agreed, but at 6' 3", I expected he'd be on a Large.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmm, 7" of travel on a XC bike. That's almost exactly what I'm looking for, a XC-freeride crossover. Only thing I'd be worried about would be the strength of the frame if I end up taking it DHing a lot.

But it would mean no Whistler this summer. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 13, 2011)

Let me know if you want Johns contact info, the bike is in Tolland.

We did a 22 mile road ride yesterday, my wife loved her road bike, its the first time she rode that long and didn't complain of soreness, seems to be a good deal.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2011)

Jisch said:


> We did a 22 mile road ride yesterday, my wife loved her road bike, its the first time she rode that long and didn't complain of soreness, seems to be a good deal.



Worth it's weight in gold right there!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm probably going to go looking at road bikes this week.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 14, 2011)

*Double vs Triple*

My wife and I had a discussion before she went to the LBS about double vs triple cranksets - she had done a lot of research on her own as well. The bike she got has a double. We live in a very hilly area - any ride around here is going to involve climbing for sure. I question whether she should have a triple, she was struggling at times. Of course it is early in the year and she's only going to get stronger from here. That said her easiest gear is pretty low, I'm sure she'll be fine eventually.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm resisting the urge to buy a road bike. For now I can keep up to my wife when she's on her road bike, but damn the efficiency on a road bike is crazy. I have a feeling she'll be kicking my butt on the road in a few weeks. She needs to get comfortable on those skinny tires, obviously a lot different than even "narrow" slicks on a MTB.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 14, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'm probably going to go looking at road bikes this week.



Same here, Maybe we can get Suburban to give is a volume discount


----------



## Jisch (Mar 14, 2011)

I think it would be best for my wallet's sake if I unsubscribed from this thread at this point :-D

(you know I won't do that).


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2011)

Jisch said:


> My wife and I had a discussion before she went to the LBS about double vs triple cranksets - she had done a lot of research on her own as well. The bike she got has a double. We live in a very hilly area - any ride around here is going to involve climbing for sure. I question whether she should have a triple, she was struggling at times. Of course it is early in the year and she's only going to get stronger from here. That said her easiest gear is pretty low, I'm sure she'll be fine eventually.



My wife got a triple on her bike.  Seemed to make sense to me...


----------



## severine (Mar 14, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Same here, Maybe we can get Suburban to give is a volume discount



Referral bonus for sparking the discussion and encouraging further purchases...? 

Not thrilled about the clocks changing and it now being darker in the morning. I NEED to get out for a ride, damnit! And yes, the skinny tires freak me out a bit. How the hell can those support my weight? Guess we'll find out...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Same here, Maybe we can get Suburban to give is a volume discount



I'm probably going to head over tonight, not sure if Skidmarks is back yet but at least can try some out.


----------



## roark (Mar 14, 2011)

Jisch said:


> about double vs triple cranksets


 
I have a triple, and wish I had a compact. I'm never in the granny gear. I could, however, use some more teeth on the big ring  



severine said:


> And yes, the skinny tires freak me out a bit. How the hell can those support my weight? Guess we'll find out...


100+ psi, that's how.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 14, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'm probably going to head over tonight, not sure if Skidmarks is back yet but at least can try some out.



Let me know what they have and how you make out. Not sure I will be able to bring myself to buy a road bike from a shop. Those deals / specs on the offering from BikesDirect are just too good. If this was going to be my primary bike it would be different.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 14, 2011)

My wife's concern is not about support as much as traction around corners. She got some speed by the end of the ride on Saturday.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Let me know what they have and how you make out. Not sure I will be able to bring myself to buy a road bike from a shop. Those deals / specs on the offering from BikesDirect are just too good. If this was going to be my primary bike it would be different.



Maybe we can split a tandem bike and save some money that way.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2011)

roark said:


> I have a triple, and wish I had a compact. I'm never in the granny gear. I could, however, use some more teeth on the big ring



Total road bike newb here... but aren't the big rings on a triple typically bigger than those of a compact double?


----------



## marcski (Mar 14, 2011)

roark said:


> I have a triple, and wish I had a compact. I'm never in the granny gear. I could, however, use some more teeth on the big ring



Agreed...IMHO, if you're fairly athletic, a compact crank will do you fine in the hills....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2011)

Jisch said:


> My wife's concern is not about support as much as traction around corners.



That would be my concern as well.  It just doesn't look like it would work to me.... :dunce:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2011)

What scares me is having a front tire blow out while flying down a hill, I think the odds are against you from safely riding that to a safe stop


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Total road bike newb here... but aren't the big rings on a triple typically bigger than those of a compact double?


50 is common large ring on both triples and compacts. I wish I knew more about the difference when I bought my road bike. I would have gone compact double over triple for sure. You really only give up the very lowest gear or two. Unless you absolutely need a 30/27 or 30/28, there really isn't much sense in a triple on a road bike if you can get a compact. I've trained myself never to drop into the lowest gears of my triple to ensure smooth transition onto a compact on my next bike.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> 50 is common large ring on both triples and compacts. I wish I knew more about the difference when I bought my road bike. I would have gone compact double over triple for sure. You really only give up the very lowest gear or two. Unless you absolutely need a 30/27 or 30/28, there really isn't much sense in a triple on a road bike if you can get a compact. I've trained myself never to drop into the lowest gears of my triple to ensure smooth transition onto a compact on my next bike.



My wife's bike has a 52 for the large ring.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 14, 2011)

Most triples are 30/39/52
Standard doubles are usually 39/53 or 39/52, some older racing bikes had 42/52
Road Compacts are 34/50 the reason being 16 is the largest difference between the front chainrings that still allows accurate shifting. 

I prefer my road triple to compact doubles due to the small incremental differences between shifts. If I didn't regularly climb 10% + grades for extended lengths I might consider a compact or go back to the 39/52 I used for years.
We did a climb last summer on Bike Virginia that was 10-15% for 3 miles with no flats at all. Hundreds of experienced riders walked their compact doubles up the hill, the only people I saw riding up had triples. I passed literally dozens of riders who made comments to me like "I wish I had a triple".

For you compact fans the new SRAM Apex allows up to a 32 tooth cog in the back so you'll have the full range of a triple. But there will be large differences between cogs/shifts.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 15, 2011)

Jisch said:


> Let me know if you want Johns contact info, the bike is in Tolland.


Upon further consideration, I think I want a more dedicated FR/DH bike. I'm not a small guy, and I'd be using if for DH first, XC second, so the frame and suspension aren't what I'd really want. I just want a second chainring on a FR bike, really.


Jisch said:


> My wife's concern is not about support as much as traction around corners. She got some speed by the end of the ride on Saturday.


 


o3jeff said:


> What scares me is having a front tire blow out while flying down a hill, I think the odds are against you from safely riding that to a safe stop


Traction is fine, they're slicks and a grippy compound. Just takes some time to learn how far you can push it. And the odds of a blowout are miniscule.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2011)

What are you carrying and how for road rides? Tube, pump, tools?


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What are you carrying and how for road rides? Tube, pump, tools?


Good question! The Divas I know who ride in Colorado carry very little and rely upon making phone calls if they get stuck. I guess the likelihood of a flat is less than with a MTB. I'm not sure I would want to do the same, but I didn't invest in anything yet to be able to handle a flat either. 

Also, if you wear your hydration pack, you'll get laughed at.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 15, 2011)

severine said:


> Good question! The Divas I know who ride in Colorado carry very little and rely upon making phone calls if they get stuck. I guess the likelihood of a flat is less than with a MTB. I'm not sure I would want to do the same, but I didn't invest in anything yet to be able to handle a flat either.
> 
> Also, if you wear your hydration pack, you'll get laughed at.


I've had, I think, 1 flat on my road bike in ~3000 miles. Maybe 2. Under saddle bag carries a tube, CO2 cartridge, tire irons, phone, ID. Longer rides, $20 and a credit card as well. Two water bottles in cages, each bottle usually lasts around an hour; the $20 is for Gatorades to refill on 40+ mile rides. Clif Bars, energy gel, whatever in jersey pockets, as well as route cue sheet. Any type of backpack just makes your back hot, the speed on a road bike has a huge cooling effect that a pack destroys. I'd rather be on the bike in 90 degree heat than doing anything else in a non A/C environment.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2011)

severine said:


> Good question! The Divas I know who ride in Colorado carry very little and rely upon making phone calls if they get stuck. I guess the likelihood of a flat is less than with a MTB. I'm not sure I would want to do the same, but I didn't invest in anything yet to be able to handle a flat either.
> 
> Also, if you wear your hydration pack, you'll get laughed at.



I don't have many friends that'll come get me so i'll need to carry something.

I'm pretty sure they'll be laughing at me with my mtb helmet an shoes on already, but mondeo makes a good point about the pack holding the heat in.


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I don't have many friends that'll come get me so i'll need to carry something.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they'll be laughing at me with my mtb helmet an shoes on already, but mondeo makes a good point about the pack holding the heat in.



They can laugh at me, too, because I'm not buying a new helmet or shoes either. When I was riding my MTB on the road last year, I wore my hydration pack because it's just so convenient. I have 2 cages on the road bike so I guess I can ditch it. At 6AM, it didn't matter a whole lot heat-wise, but I probably looked like a tool.


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2011)

severine said:


> but I probably looked like a tool.



Who gives a crap?

BTW, did you take a rip on this yet? Looking forward to the report. BTW, where's Marc? He would normally be all over a thread like this with some helpful info.


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2011)

Greg said:


> Who gives a crap?
> 
> BTW, did you take a rip on this yet? Looking forward to the report. BTW, where's Marc? He would normally be all over a thread like this with some helpful info.



Marc has been MIA for some time now. Hmmm...

I haven't gotten out yet. It was 28 degrees this morning...brrr! Not equipped to ride when it's that cold. Soon! Once there's more light in the early AM, that will help.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2011)

severine said:


> Marc has been MIA for some time now. Hmmm...
> 
> I haven't gotten out yet. It was 28 degrees this morning...brrr! Not equipped to ride when it's that cold. Soon! Once there's more light in the early AM, that will help.



Looks like I will be taking a maiden voyage first thing Saturday morning before there is much traffic on the road for me to worry about.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like I will be taking a maiden voyage first thing Saturday morning before there is much traffic on the road for me to worry about.



What did you get?


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 16, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I've had, I think, 1 flat on my road bike in ~3000 miles. Maybe 2. Under saddle bag carries a tube, CO2 cartridge, tire irons, phone, ID. Longer rides, $20 and a credit card as well. Two water bottles in cages, each bottle usually lasts around an hour; the $20 is for Gatorades to refill on 40+ mile rides. Clif Bars, energy gel, whatever in jersey pockets, as well as route cue sheet. Any type of backpack just makes your back hot, the speed on a road bike has a huge cooling effect that a pack destroys. I'd rather be on the bike in 90 degree heat than doing anything else in a non A/C environment.



Mondeo's right on. This is basically what my wife and I do too. Last year we both rode over 4000 miles and no flats but you never know when you'll get one. You've got to at least carry a spare tube, tire levers and some way to get air back in the tires. Another thing is to pump up your tires before every ride or at least every few days. When we started road riding we used to get pinch flats because of low air pressure, we had no idea that tires can lose 10-20 lbs in a day or two.

Greg's right ,who cares if you don't have the Roady race kit. I guess I'm a "Fred" too since I use a mirror and I don't weight 135lbs.

Don't fret the mountain helmet and shoes. In the large bike groups I ride with many use mountain helmets (visors) and more riders use Mountain shoes than Road shoes.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> What did you get?



2010 Cannondale Caad9


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 16, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> Another thing is to pump up your tires before every ride or at least every few days. When we started road riding we used to get pinch flats because of low air pressure, we had no idea that tires can lose 10-20 lbs in a day or two.


I wish someone told me about this when I used to ride around high school age. I only had a hand pump, no floor pump, and rarely put more air in the tires unless they visibly started to sag a bit (and with the hand pump, you can be sure I wasn't hitting enough PSI).

Needless to say, I blew through tubes like they were going out of style back then. :roll: I always blamed it on the roads. :lol: Since I picked it back up again, I check air before every ride. No flats in 1400 miles last year.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 17, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like I will be taking a maiden voyage first thing Saturday morning before there is much traffic on the road for me to worry about.


Dress warm. I don't like to ride much below 60°F.


----------



## marcski (Mar 17, 2011)

I, too, keep my tires up between 100-110 psi.  I have an under saddle bag, that always has 2 tubes, (I don't often get flats, but when it rains it pours, and I've seen more than once a tube get pinched when replacing on the side of a road in a fly esp. with CO2),  an air chuck, 1 CO2 cartridge, tire irons, bike tool and my leatherman.  I also love  quart sized freezer bags....they fit perfectly in the jersey pockets.  I have one that contains an expired D/L for ID, a Credit Card I don't really use often, the 2nd CO2 cartridge, and an eyeglass cleaner.  I have a 2nd that contains my cell phone wrapped in a few bounty paper towels.  Then, on the bike one or 2 bottles depending on heat and how long I'm riding. Also, depending on how far I'm riding, I'll have a 3rd plastic bag with a cliff bar or other food. 

I love road riding....I'd be out there today if it wasn't for this work thing...


----------



## Jisch (Mar 17, 2011)

Lunch time ride for me today, I guess I'll do road, but I think I could hit the woods behind my house if I was so inclined.


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like I will be taking a maiden voyage first thing Saturday morning before there is much traffic on the road for me to worry about.


Congrats! I may get out for a ride before the bump comp, but it depends on how quickly I get back from dropping the kids off in Middletown in the AM.

I have a Road ID that I got when I started running that I can use for identification--no need to carry the license. I actually have one cycling jersey that has the pockets in the back, but it seems weird to me. Will probably move my underseat bag over from the MTB. Just need to get the other supplies...

The MTB shoes, being super ventilated, are a little rough when it's cold. I guess if I really get into this, there are things I can get to help with that.I need to get new pedals, too. Looks like my clipless have one bad spring.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 17, 2011)

We rushed out the door to get a ride in at lunch time - my wife had all the time in the world, but I had to run out between conference calls. 15 minutes away from the house she hits a pothole and gets a pinch flat. ugh. We have everything to fix a flat.... except tire levers! argh! I used a QR off my bike and got the tire off and new one on with a few very minor scratches on the edges of the rims. I pumped the tires up to 110 before we left, they'll be at 120 from here on in, but ultimately I think if you hit a pothole at speed the tire is going to pinch. The pothole was in a shadow and was difficult to see - especially with sunglasses on. 

Oh well, lesson learned even if it did shorten the ride.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 17, 2011)

Jisch said:


> Lunch time ride for me today, I guess I'll do road, but I think I could hit the woods behind my house if I was so inclined.



Just got in from a 24mile ride at lunch ( a long lunch) :smile: 
Fantastic weather today!


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 17, 2011)

Jisch said:


> We rushed out the door to get a ride in at lunch time - my wife had all the time in the world, but I had to run out between conference calls. 15 minutes away from the house she hits a pothole and gets a pinch flat. ugh. We have everything to fix a flat.... except tire levers! argh! I used a QR off my bike and got the tire off and new one on with a few very minor scratches on the edges of the rims. I pumped the tires up to 110 before we left, they'll be at 120 from here on in, but ultimately I think if you hit a pothole at speed the tire is going to pinch. The pothole was in a shadow and was difficult to see - especially with sunglasses on.
> 
> Oh well, lesson learned even if it did shorten the ride.



Potholes are bad this time of year. I passed a few today that were very deep, I'm sure I would have flatted if I hit them. 
Smart move using the quick release lever as a tire iron!  I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2011)

Potholes are one place where riding a MTB on the road wins over the road bike.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 17, 2011)

severine said:


> Potholes are one place where riding a MTB on the road wins over the road bike.



For the record I was on my MTB with slicks and I rode through the same pothole at the same speed and did not pinch. 

BTW those tubes in the road bike tires are freaking tiny things. 

John


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 18, 2011)

Probably won't ever buy a road bike as most of my "road" riding is rail trail / canal path - i can go 60+ miles from home in either direction. but if i did this looks bad ass

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/lifestyle/2345/32166/


----------



## mondeo (Mar 18, 2011)

Jisch said:


> For the record I was on my MTB with slicks and I rode through the same pothole at the same speed and did not pinch.
> 
> BTW those tubes in the road bike tires are freaking tiny things.
> 
> John


On the other hand, on a road bike you're able to react more quickly and weave more fluidly though potholes, so you end up hitting less overall.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 18, 2011)

mondeo said:


> On the other hand, on a road bike you're able to react more quickly and weave more fluidly though potholes, so you end up hitting less overall.



True, unless you're my wife.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2011)

Just back from first ride on the new road bike, actually lots of fun and once your in shape you can roll some serious miles in a short time. Pretty windy out there this morning, ended up doing 9.56 miles in 43:24 which included one stop back home to put another layer of clothes on.

Look forward to another ride tomorrow morning.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Just back from first ride on the new road bike, actually lots of fun and once your in shape you can roll some serious miles in a short time. Pretty windy out there this morning, ended up doing 9.56 miles in 43:24 which included one stop back home to put another layer of clothes on.
> 
> Look forward to another ride tomorrow morning.



Nice Jeff!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Nice Jeff!



Did a second ride yesterday, I did a loop near my house, but needed to cross a lot of busy roads with lights and stop signs which really sucks! I really need to scope out some smoother roads around me, probably head out towards the New Britain Res, but the only problem is the roads are pretty narrow and curvy and people fly down them.

I'm really liking the road biking so far!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did a second ride yesterday, I did a loop near my house, but needed to cross a lot of busy roads with lights and stop signs which really sucks! I really need to scope out some smoother roads around me, probably head out towards the New Britain Res, but the only problem is the roads are pretty narrow and curvy and people fly down them.
> 
> I'm really liking the road biking so far!


Route selection is something of an art. Once you get to longer rides it gets a little easier (so long as you don't end up picking a dirt road) as you can pick a low-traffic in and out leg of 5 miles or so to good riding, then just pick and choose from there. Berlin has some nice riding, and I always loved the Durham area when I lived in Rocky Hill and Cromwell.

Gonna have to do more than 10 miles to do Durham, though. :razz:


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice, o3jeff!

I still haven't gotten out. 29 degree temps in the early morning have thwarted me twice now. Call me a fair weather biker, but I planned on using it in warmer weather than that. BRR!


----------



## Jisch (Mar 21, 2011)

My wife joined a local riding group and I went with her on a road ride Saturday morning - she had never been on a group road ride and needed a little encouragement to go. 

First it was windy! I swear I never felt a tail wind despite doing a big circle, felt a headwind many times. It was pretty fun - way more social than group mountain bike rides. There was 14 of us at the start, 13 road bikes, one mtb with slicks. I felt completely out of place, but no one really gave me a hard time. The fact that I stayed in the front for most of the ride and I smoked them all on the final hill before the parking lot let me have the last word :-D

We did 31 relatively flat miles in just about 2 hours - the pace felt casual to me, my wife was at her top end - she'll get better as the season goes. Drafting was pretty cool, but the three times I broke out to take a pull up front I ended up gapping the group. I guess drafting doesn't save as much effort as my legs thought it did, if I do it again, I'll have to pay more attention to how to do that. It was initially weird how they pointed out every little thing in the road, but I suppose those things can be dangerous on a road bike.

All in all a fun time, but not near as much fun as my two MTB rides on Sunday! 
John


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 21, 2011)

I have an inside track on a very nice used bike a friend is most likely going to be selling. I took of for a spin yesterday and the fit it perfect. Should know this week what he wants for it....keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 21, 2011)

Jisch said:


> We did 31 relatively flat miles in just about 2 hours - the pace felt casual to me, my wife was at her top end - she'll get better as the season goes. Drafting was pretty cool, but the three times I broke out to take a pull up front I ended up gapping the group. I guess drafting doesn't save as much effort as my legs thought it did, if I do it again, I'll have to pay more attention to how to do that. It was initially weird how they pointed out every little thing in the road, but I suppose those things can be dangerous on a road bike.


I started a thread on here last year after my first few group rides. It is interesting showing up for one of these things for the first time. Drafting can save 30% of your effort though you save less when going slower. Its a fine balance between getting close enough to the rider in front of you to get max draft vs getting dangerously close and risk causing a crash. You get better at it by doing it more. Pointing out everything in the road is very important as if you are in a paceline, you can't see what is coming up. Be sure to pass those signs down the line. It becomes second nature after a while.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah, I was passing signs along right from the beginning, as foolish as it felt, when in Rome... with the wind the drafting was helping a great deal, but not really in allowing us to go faster, just not tiring out as quickly - had to be 20mph winds.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 21, 2011)

Jisch said:


> with the wind the drafting was helping a great deal, but not really in allowing us to go faster, just not tiring out as quickly - had to be 20mph winds.


Nope, just not as tiring unless the lead is a stud. The lead rider feels like he's still riding solo, so a lot of people will go their solo pace and everyone else just takes a break.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> I have an inside track on a very nice used bike a friend is most likely going to be selling. I took of for a spin yesterday and the fit it perfect. Should know this week what he wants for it....keeping fingers crossed!



Did you get it?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did you get it?



Not yet, Jamie still needs to figure how much he is going to sell it for. I should know soon. He is planning on getting his new bike at the end of the month, so I won't get his old one until then at the earliest.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking forward to getting out for another ride this weekend.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> I have an inside track on a very nice used bike a friend is most likely going to be selling. I took of for a spin yesterday and the fit it perfect. Should know this week what he wants for it....keeping fingers crossed!



Did that deal fall through? Saw you posted about buying some parts and a frame separately on CF


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Looking forward to getting out for another ride this weekend.



Did a short ride this morning, seems this cold are wrecks havoc on my lungs, either i'm out of shape or minor asthma.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did that deal fall through? Saw you posted about buying some parts and a frame separately on CF



Didn't exactly fall through. Jamie and I both under estimated what the bike was worth. When he learned the axial value he was still going to give me one hell of a deal. It was just more than I can spend at the moment. 

I did however just come to an agreement to purchase a 2008 Specialized Transition Elite from the son of a friend. He is going to let me borrow it for a couple of weeks to see if I like it. If not I am going to buy all the parts (minus the frame) from another on of his bikes and then buy a frame and build it up myself


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Didn't exactly fall through. Jamie and I both under estimated what the bike was worth. When he learned the axial value he was still going to give me one hell of a deal. It was just more than I can spend at the moment.
> 
> I did however just come to an agreement to purchase a 2008 Specialized Transition Elite from the son of a friend. He is going to let me borrow it for a couple of weeks to see if I like it. If not I am going to buy all the parts (minus the frame) from another on of his bikes and then buy a frame and build it up myself



Get anything yet?

I plan on digging the mountain bikes out this weekend to clean them out and get them ready for a ride hopefully next week!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 8, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Get anything yet?
> 
> I plan on digging the mountain bikes out this weekend to clean them out and get them ready for a ride hopefully next week!



I have been borrowing a bike for a week now with the intention to buy it if it fit me....... it doesn't. Its wierd becuase its a 56cm Spesh, and my friends 56cm Spesh (different model) fits me like a glove. Talked to my local Spesh dealer and certain models have dramtically different geometry. The bike I am borrowing has what they call compact geo, while Jamies Spesh (the one that fits) is standard geo. Even though they are the same size, the fit it very different. I am planning on getting out this week to test out some new bikes. I think I may go with a lower end Tiagra / Sora level bike to use for the season. If I actually like road riding them get something better.....Still not sure on that one as I like nice bikes. Not sure if a lower end bike will satisfy the bike snob in me.


As for MTBg, I want to get out this weekend. Was thinking about the Rez early tomorrow or Sunday. Let me know.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> As for MTBg, I want to get out this weekend. Was thinking about the Rez early tomorrow or Sunday. Let me know.



I'm probably not going to get out till late morning.


----------



## hammer (May 12, 2011)

severine said:


> Nice, o3jeff!
> 
> I still haven't gotten out. 29 degree temps in the early morning have thwarted me twice now. Call me a fair weather biker, but I planned on using it in warmer weather than that. BRR!


Weather's been more cooperative lately...how's the new ride?

Need to get my lazy butt out now that it's warmer.  Don't want to spend on a road bike at this point so it's the old hard tail with the smooth tires.  Did fine for the 50 miler I went on with my son last summer.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 12, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I started a thread on here last year after my first few group rides. It is interesting showing up for one of these things for the first time. Drafting can save 30% of your effort though you save less when going slower. Its a fine balance between getting close enough to the rider in front of you to get max draft vs getting dangerously close and risk causing a crash. You get better at it by doing it more. Pointing out everything in the road is very important as if you are in a paceline, you can't see what is coming up. Be sure to pass those signs down the line. It becomes second nature after a while.



I started road biking last spring, and went on my first group ride mid-summer.  Thought the same thing about signaling all road objects.  I can see it's value when you are tire to tire.  About 2/3 through ride I got my newbie time at front of group.  Wouldn't you know I startled a morning dove on the side of the road, who then flew right under my front wheel, and I must have hit it with my back and by the time it got to the lady in back of me it was dead.  I was told I had great control by not freaking out and causing a crash.  Didn't even have time to yell "DEAD BIRD" lol.  

Living in the 'burbs I was hoping I'd like group rides, to feel comfy riding weeknights.  But I wasn't so fond of it, I just like to go my own pace and not worrying about keeping up, etc.

Severine - you liking it?  By the end of the summer I was loving it, became almost mental therapy, the time alone on my bike away from family was so important.  And I finally figured out gearing, cadence, etc.  This year I'm dreading it, still haven't gotten on my bike but for a kid friendly bike-path ride, gotta get back into the mental groove - I dread getting so winded.


----------



## riverc0il (May 12, 2011)

Cool bump! Let's hear an update!



SkiFanE said:


> Living in the 'burbs I was hoping I'd like group rides, to feel comfy riding weeknights.  But I wasn't so fond of it, I just like to go my own pace and not worrying about keeping up, etc.


That is funny cause I usually like group rides but my problem with them is the group not going fast enough. :lol: I feel like I need to constantly feather my breaks unless we are going up hill. Time to find a faster group I guess, lol.


----------



## mlctvt (May 13, 2011)

Finding a group that rides the right speed can be difficult. I ride with 3 groups each week and only one rides a comforatble speed for me. One is too fast and one too slow. I don't mind the fast group because It helps improve my ability even though I'm totally wasted at the end of the ride. I tend to get dropped on large hills but I can usually catch them on the descents. I'm also not the only one getting dropped so I can work with the others and we usually can catch up with the group. 

The too slow group is the one I like least. It seems that the riders who show up have very different abilities. The ride does stop several times and regroup but the fast riders really don't like this and it also cuts down on the distance we can ride before it gets dark.  I'm trying to convince the leader to break the group into two groups, a fast and slow group, but he's resistant. 

I think group rides should have average speeds listed no more than 2 mph. Like 13-14mph, 16-17 etc. The slow group that I dislike is listed as 13-17mph, just too wide in my opinion.


----------



## riverc0il (May 13, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> The too slow group is the one I like least. It seems that the riders who show up have very different abilities. The ride does stop several times and regroup but the fast riders really don't like this and it also cuts down on the distance we can ride before it gets dark.  I'm trying to convince the leader to break the group into two groups, a fast and slow group, but he's resistant.


My weekly ride that is occasionally slow usually splits halfway through though regroups at key locations. I've learned to not be hesitant when the faster riders go off the front and break from the group. :roll: Only took getting dropped solo between the fast and slow group once to learn that lesson. :lol: When there are enough riders, they'll spit the entire ride shortly after the warm up. I like how the group leaders make calls on the fly depending on who shows up and what the mood of the group is (and available time). Tough to balance because it is the middle group ride so it gets both folks stepping up from the slower ride and folks from the faster ride on their slow steady ride day, so it can become quite dynamic with a large enough group.


----------



## marcski (May 14, 2011)

Am I weird that I really enjoy riding solo or at most with one or two other people?  Then again, I like to ski alone or with just one or two others.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 16, 2011)

Got a nice 20m ride in early Sunday AM.  

And for the 3rd time I dropped my chain downshifting (or going to a smaller front ring) while going around a corner up a hill.  Figured out this is the only way I drop a chain.  And because I have a granny gear ring, it lodges my chain between gear and frame and I"m SOL.  Luckily I was just coming into my n'hood, (highest point in town, every ride has to end with a tough hill) and I could walk bike home.  But it needs tools to fix, last time hubby had to unlink the chain to get it out, but yesterday he got it out some other way. 

This may finally get me to remember to shift before the corner or after I start pedaling, I think I downshift when I'm idle and then start pedaling hard (to get up hill) and dechain.

But for my first ride of year, did well and made it up all my killer hills w/o dying.  Not as winded as I thought I'd be, and no soreness (yet).


----------



## mlctvt (May 16, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> And for the 3rd time I dropped my chain downshifting (or going to a smaller front ring) while going around a corner up a hill.  Figured out this is the only way I drop a chain.  And because I have a granny gear ring, it lodges my chain between gear and frame and I"m SOL.  Luckily I was just coming into my n'hood, (highest point in town, every ride has to end with a tough hill) and I could walk bike home.  But it needs tools to fix, last time hubby had to unlink the chain to get it out, but yesterday he got it out some other way. .



If you continue to have trouble with chain drops after re-adjusting the front derailleur you may want to buy one of these.
http://www.rei.com/product/670913/third-eye-chain-watcher
I've got these on my tandem and my cross bike and I never dropped a chain again after installing it.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 17, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> If you continue to have trouble with chain drops after re-adjusting the front derailleur you may want to buy one of these.
> http://www.rei.com/product/670913/third-eye-chain-watcher
> I've got these on my tandem and my cross bike and I never dropped a chain again after installing it.



Technique change vs gadget?

Since I know how this happens, I'll try to fix my bad behavior.  Gadgets are not my thing lol.  I never have a problem other than going up hill.  But if I have no luck with behavioral modification (lol) I'll try a gadget.  Thank you.


----------



## mlctvt (May 17, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> Technique change vs gadget?
> 
> Since I know how this happens, I'll try to fix my bad behavior.  Gadgets are not my thing lol.  I never have a problem other than going up hill.  But if I have no luck with behavioral modification (lol) I'll try a gadget.  Thank you.



On some bikes you will drop chains occasionally no mater how precisely adjusted the front derailleur is. Most tandems have this problem from time to time. An since there are 2 people cranking the force of jamming the chain into the frame can snap a chain or worse ruin a frame that can cost over $6000. This is why most all carbon tandems come with a chain guide. 
My cyclocross bike also came with one from the factory.

It is a good idea to adjust the FD correctly though. I've never have a problem with dropped chains on my Trek Madone triple.


----------



## abc (May 26, 2011)

marcski said:


> Am I weird that I really enjoy riding solo or at most with one or two other people?  Then again, I like to ski alone or with just one or two others.


Not weird. 

But you ARE missing half the fun. 

I split roughly 50/50 group vs solo. I enjoy the trance like meditation of riding solo on my own pace. My mind entirely obsorbed into the moment. But I also like group rides, when I micro-adjust to the group pace almost automatically. Riding with group provides the dynamic I can't generate on my own. 

On an avereage day, I climb faster and cruise at a higher speed than riding on my own.


----------



## mlctvt (May 27, 2011)

abc said:


> Riding with group provides the dynamic I can't generate on my own.
> 
> On an avereage day, I climb faster and cruise at a higher speed than riding on my own.



exactly. Most riders riding on their own won't push themselves beyond a "comfortable" pace. Riding with a group of better riders will drastically improve your ability. 

It can be tough when you're riding with a better group and they are all talking while climbing and you can just barely breath, never mind talk!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Get anything yet?



I purchased a used bike that was a trade in at my LBS this weekend, picking it up from the bike shop tonight. Its a 2009 Specialized Robiex Expert. I also know its old owner very well, and the bike is in mint condition

Carbon fibre frame & fork

Full Shimano Ultegra group

Flight Deck computer with controls built into the brake hoods

Brand new wheels - The former owner had a set of very high end wheels on the bike that were nicer than the set that came on his new Cervello C4. So he kept his old wheels, and the brand spakin new ones from the Cervello found their way onto this bike.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> I purchased a used bike that was a trade in at my LBS this weekend, picking it up from the bike shop tonight. Its a 2009 Specialized Robiex Expert. I also know its old owner very well, and the bike is in mint condition
> 
> Carbon fibre frame & fork
> 
> ...



Sounds really nice!  We need pics now...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 6, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Sounds really nice!  We need pics now...



I get some pics tonight when I pick it up. It came down between this bike and a brand new C-Dale Synapse 105 from Suburban Sports. This bike was not only several hundred bucks cheaper becuase its used, but its a much higher level bike and the shop owner threw in a free in-depth fitting well beyond what they normally do with a bike purchase. The fitting alone was well over an hour.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 6, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> I purchased a used bike that was a trade in at my LBS this weekend, picking it up from the bike shop tonight. Its a 2009 Specialized Robiex Expert. I also know its old owner very well, and the bike is in mint condition
> 
> Carbon fibre frame & fork
> 
> ...



Nice, we'll have to go riding sometimes.

Is this it?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Nice, we'll have to go riding sometimes.
> 
> Is this it?



It's similar, but it's dark blue and I don't think the top tube curves that much.


----------



## marcski (Jun 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Nice, we'll have to go riding sometimes.
> 
> Is this it?



Nice purple ride, Jeff.   It's like the color of the old VW Beetles. 
     :flame::grin::grin:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

I took the roadie plunge this week!  My LBS just had their grand opening celebration after a MAJOR expansion this winter/spring and I went for it! (okay the fact that a sizeable stick getting inbetween my ear spokes and rear derailleur last week, ripping my rear deraillaur off and having my mt bike in the shop in my serial upgrading of my drive components due to breakage might have also played a part  )






a 2011 Jamis Xenith Endura 2 61cm carbon frame road bike.  Should be at the LBS and assembled for its maiden ride by Saturday!


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 8, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I took the roadie plunge this week!  My LBS just had their grand opening celebration after a MAJOR expansion this winter/spring and I went for it! (okay the fact that a sizeable stick getting inbetween my ear spokes and rear derailleur last week, ripping my rear deraillaur off and having my mt bike in the shop in my serial upgrading of my drive components due to breakage might have also played a part  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice bike DrJeff! I like how this bike is outfitted. 
With that SRAM Apex group and it's very low gearing (11x32 cassette) you should be able to easily climb all those nasty hills in the NE corner of CT! As well as the even nastier hills around Mount Snow! 

I'm looking forward to riding in your neck fo the woods on the Steeplechase century ride in August.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 8, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> Nice bike DrJeff! I like how this bike is outfitted.
> With that SRAM Apex group and it's very low gearing (11x32 cassette) you should be able to easily climb all those nasty hills in the NE corner of CT! As well as the even nastier hills around Mount Snow!
> 
> I'm looking forward to riding in your neck fo the woods on the Steeplechase century ride in August.



Thanks!  And yup, the owner of my LBS was equally enthusiastic about the gearing of the SRAM Apex group with respect to climbing in my *cough*flat*cough* corners of the world! :lol: (I figure my true hill test will be up in VT when I ride the rte 100 fro Mount Snow South to Dover Hill Road, up and over to Rte 30 in Newfane, up 30 to 100 in Wardsboro and then back to Mount Snow for a 45 mile or so loop   )


----------



## marcski (Jun 8, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Thanks!  And yup, the owner of my LBS was equally enthusiastic about the gearing of the SRAM Apex group with respect to climbing in my *cough*flat*cough* corners of the world! :lol: (I figure my true hill test will be up in VT when I ride the rte 100 fro Mount Snow South to Dover Hill Road, up and over to Rte 30 in Newfane, up 30 to 100 in Wardsboro and then back to Mount Snow for a 45 mile or so loop   )



That will be quite a nice ride.  Riding through beautiful country back there.  I know a few people along your proposed route!  But Route 30 through Newfane would not be one of my favorite types of road to ride...  Enjoy the new wheels....and put a profile up of your proposed route...I'd be curious to see the elevation gain of that ride.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 9, 2011)

marcski said:


> That will be quite a nice ride.  Riding through beautiful country back there.  I know a few people along your proposed route!  But Route 30 through Newfane would not be one of my favorite types of road to ride...  Enjoy the new wheels....and put a profile up of your proposed route...I'd be curious to see the elevation gain of that ride.



Yup, the Route 30 part, based on how I was looking at it the last time I drove it in April (I kind of knew I'd be pulling the road bike string back then and had been thinking about this route so) will be the "riskiest" part given the curves and types generalized limited shoulder width on the road.  As for the elevation part, lets just say that one of my good friends who lives up in West Dover, and thinks nothing of riding to either Bennington or Brattleboro and back for lunch(she's a hill climbing maniac!  ) , said "Nice, that sounds like a fun route!" -  I'm scared, very scared!   :lol:


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 9, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Thanks!  And yup, the owner of my LBS was equally enthusiastic about the gearing of the SRAM Apex group with respect to climbing in my *cough*flat*cough* corners of the world! :lol: (I figure my true hill test will be up in VT when I ride the rte 100 fro Mount Snow South to Dover Hill Road, up and over to Rte 30 in Newfane, up 30 to 100 in Wardsboro and then back to Mount Snow for a 45 mile or so loop   )



My wife and I have done this loop dozens of times except we usually do it in the opposite direction. Nothing like the 10 mile climb from route 30 to the top of Dover Hill Rd :grin:
Of course if you do it the way you mention you've got an equally long climb up from Route30 through Wardsboro.
Either way we both think this ride is more difficult than many of the Century rides that we've done. Route 100 through Wardsboro is in very bad shape so that doesn't help either.

One good thing we noticed a couple of weeks ago is the once very bad section of Route 30 through Newfane has been paved earlier this year!

If I remember right I think the vertical for this ride is something like 4800 feet total starting from our place at the Bears Crossing Condos


----------



## drjeff (Jun 9, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> My wife and I have done this loop dozens of times except we usually do it in the opposite direction. Nothing like the 10 mile climb from route 30 to the top of Dover Hill Rd :grin:
> Of course if you do it the way you mention you've got an equally long climb up from Route30 through Wardsboro.
> Either way we both think this ride is more difficult than many of the Century rides that we've done. Route 100 through Wardsboro is in very bad shape so that doesn't help either.
> 
> ...



Yup, I know that I've had the mental debate in my head over and over already about which way to ride this route, and is the climb from Newfane up or the climb from Wardsboro up the lesser of 2 evils!  :lol:  I think I settled on the Wardsboro way, if for no other reason than starting from my place, almost at the top of Timbercreek,  the climb out of Newfane would let me finish with climbing the last hill on 100 before the North entrance to Mount Snow and then immediately up to the top of Timbercreek.  Atleast the Wardsboro way, my legs will have about 2 miles to somewhat "recover" before my last climb up to the top of Timbercreek  :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 18, 2011)

One thing I have noticed is that I don't drink nearly as much water on the road bike as I do when on the mtn bike. I think it's because it's slot more work to reach down for a water bottle that to take a drink from a CamelBack. Been thinking about getting a very small (water only) CamelBack for the road rides. Is this a huge roadie fueax-pas?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 18, 2011)

Did my 1st 1/2 century today on a group ride with my local bike club! Also happened to be my wife's and one of our good friends (who had a 40-something birthday today  ) first 1/2 century too! All in all there were about 20 of us riding and even though i'm a newbie on the road, I found myself very comfortable riding in the pack, and ended up riding lead for over 20 miles since I was finding the pace a bit too slow for my taste!   multiple bike club members, who my wife rides with regularly were commenting to her about how I need to bypass the basic group ride groups and go right out with the "big boys!" :lol:  What can I say, i've got a fast bike, I LOVE cardio endurance sports, and i've got a set of legs that like to climb!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> One thing I have noticed is that I don't drink nearly as much water on the road bike as I do when on the mtn bike. I think it's because it's slot more work to reach down for a water bottle that to take a drink from a CamelBack. Been thinking about getting a very small (water only) CamelBack for the road rides. Is this a huge roadie fueax-pas?



I noticed that too, I barely drink a half a bottle in my 10-15 mile rides.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> One thing I have noticed is that I don't drink nearly as much water on the road bike as I do when on the mtn bike. I think it's because it's slot more work to reach down for a water bottle that to take a drink from a CamelBack. Been thinking about getting a very small (water only) CamelBack for the road rides. Is this a huge roadie fueax-pas?



Big Faux Pas!  Don't do it!

Seriously eff those road guys!  They're just jealous of the awesome MTB efficiency! :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Jun 19, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> One thing I have noticed is that I don't drink nearly as much water on the road bike as I do when on the mtn bike. I think it's because it's slot more work to reach down for a water bottle that to take a drink from a CamelBack. Been thinking about getting a very small (water only) CamelBack for the road rides. Is this a huge roadie fueax-pas?


It's because it's a more constant effort, cooler ride in general. You don't sweat as much because of the wind; those ugly, 1-2mph climbs on the MTB that you get to the top and chug down water don't happen on a road bike. In moderate temperatures, I'll do 40 miles and not drink the two bottles I take, and not because of the effort with reaching for the bottle (I'd actually rather grab a bottle than find the CamelBack tube.)

I'm very anti-pack on the road. Not because of the culture, but because of how uncomfortable it is. Just an awful, big, hot spot on the back.


----------



## Nick (Jun 24, 2011)

What do you guys think of road bike quality vs. mountain bike quality? I've always thought it makes more sense to spend more money on a mountain bike since the conditions are so much more dynamic... seems like a road bike the benefits are pretty much weight related. 

IOW in a "race" type of scenario I kind of thought a difference in MT bike makes a much greater impact on the ride than on a road bike (unless you get down to the real cheapo ones)


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 24, 2011)

Nick said:


> What do you guys think of road bike quality vs. mountain bike quality? I've always thought it makes more sense to spend more money on a mountain bike since the conditions are so much more dynamic... seems like a road bike the benefits are pretty much weight related.
> 
> IOW in a "race" type of scenario I kind of thought a difference in MT bike makes a much greater impact on the ride than on a road bike (unless you get down to the real cheapo ones)



I really don’t know if a higher end bike is more important for road or mountain. But as a self proclaimed bike snob, I can tell you that if your used to higher end mountain bikes and mountain bike components. A lower end road bike just won’t cut it for you. I just bought my first road bike, and I wanted to keep it under $1000. I tried a bunch of new bikes in that price range and the shifting performance of the Sora or Tiagra level shifters on those bikes left a lot to be desired compared to the shifting on my mtb’s. It didn’t take long to realize that I would only be interested in higher end leftover bikes or used bikes. I ended up buying a very high end used bike (carbon fiber / full Ultegra) from my shop, that a good friend of mine actually traded in towards the purchase of a new bike. I could have bought it directly from my buddy for $100 less, but by getting it through the shop I was able to get it sized / fitted to my body for a proper test ride to make sure it was the right size before I bought. 

It’s a very a good thing I had this done as it turns out my body type / proportions put me on a frame one size smaller that someone my height normally would be based solely on height. I have long legs and an average torso, but my femur bone is very long in relationship to my body and leg length. This means I need my saddle higher than most my height, and less reach than someone my height and lots of other tweaks to the cockpit and can’t even remember.




Here is a pic of the bike, said I would post one a while back and forgot to.


----------

